
This is How a Society Dies - jdkee
https://eand.co/this-is-how-a-society-dies-35bdc3c0b854
======
AnimalMuppet
It is good to not minimize the problems. But this article goes to the opposite
extreme, and maximizes them.

We're in a death spiral and Europe isn't? Is that why they've been rioting on
the streets of Paris for months? They're better off than we are? Is that why
Greece is doing so well?

In saying this, I do not want to minimize the problems we have. They are
serious, and they look like they're gaining on us. But Europe, taken as a
whole, is not this shining example of how to make it work, either.

